# Free SMS auf der eigenen Page?



## Gangsterneo (13. März 2004)

Hallooo Leutzz...

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es vielleicht einen Service gibt, wo ich per HTML oder PHP einen "FREE SMS Service" einbauen kann!

Geht so etwas? wenn ja wie?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal für euere Antwort!

-MfG- Gangsterneo


----------



## Thorsten Ball (13. März 2004)

Hallo,

abgesehen davon dass das hier wahrscheinlich das falsche Forum ist, denke ich, dass es sowas
nicht gibt. Es gibt ja nichtmal mehr diese Seiten wie früher uboot.de bei denen man unendlich
viele kostenlose SMS verschicken konnte. Es kann aber sein dass es ein Dienst gibt, mit Werbung,
der es dir erlaubt am Tag 1 SMS von deiner Seite zu verschicken.

Thorsten


----------



## Gangsterneo (13. März 2004)

*Echt? SORRY*

Wenn das echt das falsche Forum ist Sorry
ich wusste nur niocht ob in HTML oder PHP ..oder sonst wo..
Aber das mit der 1. SMS am Tag wäre auch schon Cool!

Also ich hätte gerne son Service nebenbei auf meiner Page. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand so einen Service mit HTML code zum einfügen!

wäre Klasseee!


----------



## Kazaalite (13. März 2004)

Sowas gibt es aber da mußt du 30 Euro oder so pro Minat für 5 sms am Tag zahlen. Umsonst gibt es sowas nicht mehr seit Jahren.


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. März 2004)

30 Euro pro Monat für 5 SMS am Tag? Das macht ja 1 Euro für 5 SMS. Vom Handy aus bezahl ich ja nur 10 Cent / SMS.
Ist das wirklcih so teuer?
cu tirolausserfern


----------



## ShinmA (13. März 2004)

lol ich bezahle NICHTS für sms'e

schonmal was hiervon gehört:
http://www.cojac.net 3sms am tag. von solchen seite gibts noch mehr *Free*


----------

